# The Bigfoot & Sasquatch Thread



## RAXL

Authorities Hunt for 'Bigfoot' in Malaysia 
Fri Dec 30, 6:26 AM 


KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia - Authorities began searching the jungles of southern Malaysia on Friday for the mythical "Bigfoot" following a reported sighting of three giant human-like beasts, officials said.

Wildlife authorities may set up cameras in the 309 sq.mile Endau Rompin National Park in Johor state to see if the creatures do exist, they said.

Park director Hashim Yusof ventured into the jungle Friday to survey the site where three fish farm workers reportedly saw the beasts - two adults and a young one - last month, Hashim's secretary told The Associated Press. She did not want her name used and declined to give details.

The fish farm workers were in the jungle to clear an area for a fish pond. They alerted their employer who photographed what appeared to be footprints measuring up to 17 inches, said Lim Teong Kheng, the chairman of the Malaysian Nature Society in Johor.

He said brown hair reeking of body odor was also reportedly retrieved nearby, and a broken tree branch at the site appeared to indicate the creatures were some 10 feet tall.

The New Straits Times newspaper on Thursday reprinted one of the photographs taken by the fish farmer, showing what appears to be a triangular depression in the undergrowth.

Lim welcomed the investigation by the national park saying "Bigfoot" sightings have been reported for decades in the area but never taken seriously for lack of evidence.

"Nobody dared say anything in case people say they are out of their minds," Lim told the AP. "But sightings have been enumerated by many others before this at the Endau Rompin area."

"Bigfoot" is a popular name given in the United States to giant hairy creatures walking on two legs. Sightings of such beasts are reported in many parts of the world but never confirmed.:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## RAXL

And speaking of Bigfoot, he's staring in a great series of commercials for Mythbusters on Discovery.:ninja:


----------



## claymud

I like that show... I wonder who sells bigfoot his shoes...

Speaking of Bigfoot I did a essay on him for English class... I got a 40. You know what I really don't think this post has anyting to stand on...


----------



## mike

The county that i live in has a proclimation declaring Big Foot an endangered and protected species. Skamania co washington has a ton of sightings every year and one of my friends a pro fishing guide takes ppl on spoting trips in the off season. hes got foot print casts and fur and a few fuzzy pix


----------



## Sinister

When are people just going to let one of the most elaborate hoaxes of the last century die? just like with Chupacabra's, The Loch Ness Monster and other various *ahem* legends, if they were actually in existence today, a live one would have been caught by now. We have the technology...there's no way a hundred something year old cave man could go undetected for too long.


----------



## RAXL

What are you saying Sin?


----------



## claymud

I think he's saying that us belivers have been tricked...


----------



## RAXL

-gasp-  
Say it aint so!


----------



## Sinister

claymud said:


> I think he's saying that us belivers have been tricked...


Hoodwinked, bamboozled, duped, led down the Primrose Path, had the wool pulled over your eyes, played, hustled...there are many other descriptions, but it all means the same thing.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Hoodwinked, bamboozled, duped, led down the Primrose Path..


Hey! I've collected some very nice primroses down that path. I believe!


----------



## Sinister

You believe what?


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> You believe what?


In a little bit of everything!


----------



## uncle willie

*bigfoot sure i believe in the big guy,but........*

http://www.cryptomundo.com/bigfoot-report/tom-biscardi-update/

this guy is full of crap

pic 1 hell its just a black blur

pic 2 as uncle ned would say'it's coming rigth for us!'

pic3 what the hell is that? some old velco you had laying around the house,so you made a costume?


----------



## claymud

Wow I thought I saw bad bigfoot photos but....


----------



## Sinister

Surely you had to know that any site with the words "Wooly Booger" can't be taken seriously.


----------



## DeathTouch

In Chicago Bigfoot is also known to many as M.J.


----------



## RAXL

Johor to mount hunt for 'bigfoot' 
By Jonathan Kent 
BBC correspondent in Kuala Lumpur 



The ape man is thought to be hiding in the jungle 
The government of the Malaysian state of Johor says it is to organise an attempt to track down a legendary ape man reputed to roam its jungles. 

After a spate of sightings, Johor's chief minister says he will launch an official search for the beast, dubbed Malaysia's Big Foot by local media. 

Malaysians have a long-standing love affair with anything big. 

The obsessions resulted in record-breaking buildings, bridges, even piles of food. 

Now they have gone crazy for Big Foot, known in local legend as Hantu Jarang Gigi - ghosts with widely spaced teeth. 

The country has been gripped since November when three fishery workers claimed to have seen a Big Foot family that left footprints up to 45cm long. 

Conservationists say that damage to branches suggested that the creatures could have been up to 3m tall. 

There were similar sightings by members of the local indigenous minority who said they had seen a 'King Kong' covered in black fur. 

Now, the chief minister of Johor, Abdul Ghani Othman, says a proper scientific expedition will track Big Foot's big foot-prints. 

He is setting up two teams, one of which will scour likely locations, including the densely forested Endau Rompin National Park. 

Mr Abdul Ghani says Malaysia is the first country in the world to openly welcome such an attempt. However, he says it is important that the expedition should not harm or frighten the creatures. 




Yeah, I think that's a smart idea.:googly:


----------



## RAXL

*Bigfoot Caught!?*

Malaysia denies capturing baby 'Bigfoot'

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

20 April 2006 11:10

Malaysian wildlife officials denied capturing a baby "Bigfoot" on Thursday, amid fevered speculation over the existence of the mythical creature in the nation's southern jungles.

The Berita Harian newspaper reported that a young Bigfoot was caught by a group of men thought to be from the Wildlife and National Parks Department (Perhilitan) near the southern town of Kota Tinggi two weeks ago.

The paper quoted local residents as saying they had spoken to men who described shooting the creature with tranquilliser darts. The locals then peeked into the back of the their truck to see a large, hairy creature.

But the department's director general Datuk Musa Nordin denied the report.

"During the period reported, Perhilitan did not mount any operation in the area," Musa said in a statement carried by the official Bernama news agency.

Freddie Long, the Tourism and Environment Committee chairperson in southern Johor state, said that if a Bigfoot had been captured, it should have been given to local authorities for research.

Bigfoot fever erupted last December when some workers claimed to have spotted three of the beasts, two adults and a youngster, on the edge of a Johor forest reserve.

The tale was given wide coverage in the national press, which also carried stories of other sightings, some dating back decades, and printed photographs of supposed footprints -- vague impressions in the jungle floor.

Local authorities treated the claims seriously, with plans for an official expedition to track down the mysterious beasts, and setting up a telephone hotline to report sightings.

Suggestions that the story has been cooked up to lure tourists to Johor have been denied.

Stories of mythical ape-like creatures have been reported in wilderness areas all over the world. They are known as Bigfoot or Sasquatch in the United States and Canada, and yetis in the Himalayas. -- AFP :ninja:


----------



## uncle willie

*new bigfoot photos FAKE !!!!!*

http://www.cryptomundo.com/bigfoot-report/ok-photos/

give me a break!


----------



## claymud

looked like Bigfoot was waiting for a bus


----------



## grapegrl

This one's even worse... http://www.cryptomundo.com/bigfoot-report/bigfoot-trail-cam/

I saw the photo and article in my boyfriend's _Outdoor Life_ magazine...very obviously a rented gorilla suit. I bought my boyfriend a trail camera for his birthday in April. We haven't put it out on the back of the property yet, though. The most exciting thing we'll see will probably be a bobcat (which is fine with me!).


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*In the first pics, looks like Bigfoot is getting ready to take a poo .. and the other pic looks like a really horrible halloween costume ​*


----------



## grapegrl

SuFiKitten77 said:


> *In the first pics, looks like Bigfoot is getting ready to take a poo .. and the other pic looks like a really horrible halloween costume  ​*


 I thought the same thing about a couple of pics in the first link. The other couple of pictures looked like he had his hands in his pockets trying to look for a place to go without being conspicuous. _*dum-de-dum-de-dum...this looks like as good a place as any...*_


----------



## kevin242

Yeah, I think most people realized they were fake when they... looked... at them...
Oakies + 3 beer buzz = hilarity
Damnit! Where's Leonard Nimoy and the "In Search Of..." team when you really need them?


----------



## Faustian_Pact

kevin242 said:


> Damnit! Where's Leonard Nimoy and the "In Search Of..." team when you really need them?


Too true! I used to love that show! Great opening! Used to give me the cree..Frighteners!..when I watched it as a kid.

What a bummer that they changed the title sequence/music when A&E picked up "In Search of".

In the case of this Bigfoot stuff,..I'd say we need:*"Bull**** or Not?" instead.

*(From: Amazon Women on the Moon)


----------



## claymud

Faustian_Pact said:


> In the case of this Bigfoot stuff,..I'd say we need:*"Bull**** or Not?" instead.


In the case of BS or not this pic is compleat BS... it reaks of the stuff... you see I play poker with Bigfoot and Evlis every saturday and Bigfoot does not look like that, in fact he's even lost weight in the last little while.


----------



## uncle willie

http://www.angelfire.com/mn/nn/InSearchOf.html





...

http://www.tv.com/in-search-of...../show/13149/summary.html


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Mrs. Unpleasant has a pair of those fuzzy bear claw slipper to.


----------



## krypt

yeah those photos look strange but if they looked real would you guys keep saying fake? what if those pictures are real? id like them to be....... he looks confused would make a great t shirt gotta **** ? like the got milk commericals ....or i cant remember.....i cant remember


----------



## Bodybagging

Hmmmmmm I wonder if these are the guys that wanted me to fab them up a Bigfoot costume "for a upcoming Movie" LOL that couldnt be the real bigfoot anyways, I know for a fact because I have him locked away downstairs in my dungeon, along with the lochness monster and santaclause


----------



## randyaz

Maaaan....thats not bigfoot ya'll ...its my exsister-in-law...


----------



## grapegrl

*Rural OK Bigfoot Sightings*

Article with video and pictures

Aug 1, 2006 3:04 pm US/Eastern

*Rural Oklahoma May Be A 'Bigfoot' Stomping Ground*

(CBS 3) CLEAR BOGGY CREEK, O.K. An old legend is emerging from the woods once again. Over the last week there have been multiple sightings of a "Bigfoot" in rural Oklahoma.

Store owner Larry Watson set-up cameras hoping to catch a glimpse of the elusive creature. He captured several photos that show a large, hairy animal wandering about a wooded area.

While it is difficult to determine if it is a Bigfoot, a bear or a joke from the snapshots, two children said they spotted the strange beast at Clear Boggy Creek in Atoka County.

"It was tall, it was brown, it had long shaggy hair, long legs and long arms," said 13-year-old Morgan Whatley.

Officials initially passed Whatley's claim off as a case of an over-active imagination, until another sighting several days later.

Police said a woman in her 50's suffered an anxiety attack and had to be transported to a local hospital after spotting a sizable hairy creature in her yard.

In early July, there were several reports of a Bigfoot seen near Old Camp Maxey in Lamar County.


----------



## Sinister

Heh heh! Anyone know the whereabouts of Serj Tankian?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Vietnam's Bigfoot*

Nguoi Rung: Viet Nam's Bigfoot

Stan Courtney has posted an interesting letter from a Viet Nam veteran on his website. Click on the link to read the letter in its entirety.

Here is a portion of that letter:

It was 1969; I was on patrol one evening, just before dark in the North Two Corp in North Vietnam. We were returning to the hill, when we encountered hostile fire, the squad was caught off guard so we used what cover was available. The fight had been going on for only a few minutes when movement caught my eye. Through the thick vegetation I saw what I thought was a large man breaking cover from behind my left side. As the thing ran past me I realized it wasn't a man, and was not really sure of what I was seeing. The thing was about 7 feet tall and had an enormous build, though not completely covered with hair, the thing had reddish brown hair covering a good portion of its body. It had covered about 30 yards very quickly passing within just yards of my position, when it got hit in the crossfire. The thing stumbled once or twice but never fell.

http://www.cryptomundo.com/bigfoot-report/nguoi-rung/


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

looks like the shaggy fabric you can buy at hobby stores,seem rather fake doesnt it.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

I can say thats a fake....hairy furball faker.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Apaches go public with Bigfoot sightings*

*Apaches go public with Bigfoot sightings*
'It cannot be ignored any longer'
By Scott Davis

Footprints in the mud. Tufts of hair on a fence. Ear-piercing screeches in the night. These are only fragments of the stories now coming from the White Mountains in Eastern Arizona.

For years the White Mountain Apache Nation has kept the secret within tribal boundaries. "We're not prone to easily talk to outsiders," said spokeswoman Collette Altaha. "But there have been more sightings than ever before. It cannot be ignored any longer."

It is a creature the world knows as "Bigfoot".

"No one's had a negative encounter with it," said Marjorie Grimes, who lives in Whitewater, the primary town on the reservation. Grimes is one of many who claim to have seen the creature over the last 25 years. Her first sighting was in 1982. Her most recent was in the summer of 2004, driving home from the town of Cibecue. She becomes more animated as the memory comes forth. "It was all black and it was tall! The way it walked; it was taking big strides. I put on the brakes and raced back and looked between the two trees where it was, and it was gone!"

Grimes' son Francis has a story. Their neighbor Cecil Hendricks has a story. Even police officers have had strange encounters. Officer Katherine Montoya has seen it twice. On a recent Monday night dozens of people called into the tribe's radio station, KNNB, to talk about what they'd seen. Others came in person.

The Newsroom was there. So was Tom Biscardi and crew from Searching For Bigfoot, Inc. The California-based team has criss-crossed the country pursuing reports of the mythic animal. New York, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Texas and Arizona have been hot-spots this year. Biscardi said the Apache land is an untapped resource for investigators. "There are way too many reports coming out of here, of seeing this creature. My God, people better start listening to, and coming to this thing because it's happening!"

His ultimate goal is to capture a Bigfoot creature, study it for 90 days and return it to the wild. Two nights in a row Biscardi and crew strapped motion-activated cameras with night vision lenses onto trees in the nearby woods. They set up listening devices and made noises which he claims lure the creatures into view.

All their efforts yield only one result. No mystery beast. No mystery screams. Instead there is relief. Collette Altaha said the people on the reservation are beginning to support the decision to go public. "Because of people doubting them before they never came forward. But now with the help of Tom Biscardi and his team they've come out here and our people are beginning to open up."
Indeed the decision to let 3TV report this story was a controversial one. On the radio program, one Apache caller said tribal elders were uncomfortable letting the legend be known. Still, Altaha believes it is the right thing to do. "I've heard stories from a while back about sightings. I'm not easily persuaded but with so many of the people coming forward and telling us their stories&#8230; there might be something out there that actually exists." Tribal police lieutenant Ray Burnette puts it in terms of public safety. "A couple of times they've seen this creature looking through the windows. They're scared when they call."

As in all alleged sightings of a bigfoot creature, tangible evidence is scarce. The "Patterson film" from 1967 is the most-often-seen video. It shows a tall hairy figure striding through the woods of the Pacific Northwest. For nearly 40 years this film's authenticity has been debated; it has never been discredited.
In the White Mountains last year, investigators found footprints, several tufts of hair and other material at the scene of a sighting. Tribal police made plaster casts from the prints and sent hair and plant samples to the Department of Public Safety for analysis in its state-of-the-art crime lab. Test results showed the hair was not human, but animal in origin. Further testing to determine what kind of animal was not done.

The Arizona Game and Fish Department does not investigate Bigfoot sightings. Neither does the State Veterinarian's office, a division of the Arizona Department of Health Services. Perhaps the only organizations that take such reports seriously are Bigfoot hunters such as Biscardi or the Bigfoot Field Researchers Organization.

The field is not well organized and often manned by amateurs with little to no scientific background. Biscardi himself has come under fire in the past for promoting an alleged "find" that later turned out to be a hoax. He is more careful these days, and promises a huge revelation yet to come. It will be something even more fantastic than the hundreds of reports of the Apache Bigfoot.

Back on the reservation, Lieutenant Burnette wants outsiders to realize that the department takes these calls seriously, and so should you. "The calls we're getting from people- they weren't hallucinating, they weren't drunks, they weren't people that we know can make hoax calls. They're from real citizens of the Fort Apache Indian Reservation."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*$17 Million For Baby Bigfoot*

From Cryptomundo.com -

*$17 Million For Baby Bigfoot*

Have you heard that the young Bigfoot caught in Maine has been sold to a mystery buyer for $17 million dollars? Don't laugh. Yet. That's what I'm being told has happened. When a Vegas casino or secret international corporation announces the news in the near future, I don't want anyone to say they weren't informed here first!

The capture and transportation of a baby Bigfoot (a/k/a "Yarwen" - whatever that is) would not have been an easy activity to accomplish. Above is part of the relocation, imagined, comically but sadly, by Peter Loh.
Okay, okay, your credulity has been challenged, right? You think I have gone over to the darkside or at least the tabloid side of cryptid-reporting, humm? Well, consider this. In the role of a reporter, one should convey to you what is being fed to the media without taking in everything, hook, line, and sinker, correct? Besides, this is "breaking news," if you know what I mean, and someone is putting a lot of energy into developing the plot. Therefore, with no value judgement tied to whether this material is worthless or informative, here is what is known, up to this point.
In the end, could this be an interesting critical analysis experience? Is there a kernel of reality in any of this? Or can we at least understand that the first step in exposing a hoax is sharing all the data from various sources, in one place?
Perhaps lessons to learn are there in the future. For now, here's a summary of what I've gathered, from interviews and emails, arranged in a third-person timeline to try to make sense of this, if there is any sense to be made. Hopefully, the revelations seen in this timeline may be instructive and assist each of us in deciphering this together.
Chronology of Baby Bigfoot Capture Story
August 22, 2006: The date of an alleged Maine-based "baby Bigfoot" sighting is posted in a webstory. 
August 26, 2006: Informant "New Jersey B" receives an email from "Tuck Hayes" of New Jersey saying: "Who do I contact to sell a Bigfoot body? I will have a complete body to sell soon. The bidding starts at $1,000,000.00 tax free. It will go to the highest bidder." ("New Jersey B" is a BFRO investigator who shares this email with Loren Coleman after September 4th.)
August 28, 2005: The "General Hunting Season" for Bear in the State of Maine opens and runs through November 25, 2006. Hunters are allowed "one bear" per season, with a license.
September 1, 2006: Email reveals to Loren Coleman that two Bigfoot are allegedly confronted in "north woods of Maine" at "dawn on Friday." One that is said to be 8.5 ft tall with orange-brown hair is killed and buried. Another one called a "cub" - said to be 3.5 tall, weighing 121.5 pounds, and docile - is captured. Informant, "dominick perez" says this is "no hoax."
September 1, 2006: This young Bigfoot (called "Yarwen" by this individual) is reportedly transported back to New Jersey via restraints, using handcuffs on a rollbar. (This information comes out in later emails when "perez" writes Loren Coleman: " i drove the thing all the way home in the back of my truck handcuffed to the roll bar.")

Handcuffs? If the individual is truly linked to law enforcement work, he might have naturally had some with him. But would they be useful in restraining a baby hominoid?
September 2, 2006: Loren Coleman receives an email on this Saturday, offering a first look at the young Bigfoot. But no information is given about the writer or the Bigfoot's exact location, and no confirming photographic proof is shared. The emailer, "dominick perez" is determined to be "psychologically erratic" in emails.
September 2, 2006: A million dollars is "no enough money" for the emailer, but person signs himself as "dominick perez" wishes to have Loren Coleman represent him anonymously for much more. He wants "$100,000 for photos which you can come and take." This "perez" claims he will "list the creature on ebay with an opening bid of $10,000,000″ and he "will give" Loren Coleman "10% of whatever we eventually get, and you will have the honor of breaking the story."
September 2, 2006: Although emails are signed "dominick perez," the person says that "'dominick perez' is not my real name."
September 3, 2006: After trying to calmly talk to "perez," during a flurry of Sunday emails, Loren Coleman gets this message - "i'll tell you what&#8230; look on ebay in about a week and you will see a live video. i will give the exclusive story to one of your competitors..[and]&#8230;check ebay periodically and you will have all the photo evidence you need. this ends my communications with you."
September 4, 2006: New Jersy "perez" ends emails and thus Loren Coleman is released from any "confidentiality," so the first of two "Yarwen" columns are written on Cryptomundo.
September 4, 2006: After the Cryptomundo item is published, backchannel communication to Loren Coleman are of two kinds, (a) Bigfoot contactees who wish to talk to "perez," and (b) investigators who volunteer to backtrack the ISP on "perez." Bigfooter "Dan" quickly discovers that "perez" lives in Paterson, New Jersey. Sasquatch detective Steve Kulls discovers that "perez" who says that is not his name actually has an email address that is owned by "Dominick J Perez&#8230;Paterson, NJ," who has an internet footprint of dental and health insurance "recommendations" to others in chatrooms and on email lists.
September 4, 2006: "New Jersey B" uses the Perez email address, which was shared with him by Loren Coleman for identification purposes only, to directly email Perez.
September 4, 2006: Perez writes back to "New Jersey B." His email contains the following info: "yes indeed i have the beast in my possession&#8230;if a woman can sell a piece of grilled cheese in the image of the virgin mary for thousands imagine what this is worth. my fee for viewing the creature and photographs is $100,000&#8230;.we can sell that but the cub is going nowhere for less than 10 million."
September 4, 2006: Perez writes "New Jersey B" that he (Perez) works "in law enforcement. if you want to see this thing it will be done on MY terms. i risked my life to capture this thing not you. i cannot believe this. i would think that you would be jumping through hoops at the prospect of being able to validate your research. would you like me to mail you a hair sample that you can have tested?"
September 5, 2006: Tim Cassidy and others tell Loren Coleman about Andy Davis' August 22 posting about a "baby Bigfoot." Filmmaker Andy Davis is producing an indie film about a young Sasquatch.
The text of the "August 22, 2006″ sighting posted is:
Over the past week, while in pre-production for our latest film, we learned that a Baby bigfoot was found in Maine&#8230;which happens to be the state we live in&#8230;and also happens to be the one of the subjects of our next film. As we speak, we have assembled a team of hunters that will be working around the clock for the next few days to see if they can "drag one in" for us&#8230;I think we're going to be successful in our venture. Check back soon for more updates and evidence on baby bigfoot. 
Davis discusses in several conversations and confirms on September 5th to Loren Coleman that what was posted was really about the Turner "Mystery Beast" before Davis understood the initial reports were merely about a dead dog killed on Route 4. Someone mistakenly told Davis about the Turner "dead body" find by using the phrase "baby Bigfoot." It turns out to be an unfortunate mistake, as Andy Davis feels wrongly accused of being behind a publicity stunt for his new movie. He knows nothing about Perez or the New Jersey story, and no emails link to him.
September 6, 2006: Perez emails "New Jersey B" - "i found one of you competitors who was wise enough to take me up on my generous my offer. he has seen the creature (he actually fainted!), a 10 minute video has been made and you will see a huge announcement in the coming days. you blew it. i believe deep down you have no faith in your 'research'. you don't really believe they exist. you have seen countless disappointments and hoaxes and you have given up on believing. nowit has cost you millions and the legitimacy and recognition you so desperately seek. that honor has been granted to another. you losers profess to be cryptozoological investigators but you're naught but a bunch of frauds. no wonder people think you are a bunch of [deleted profanity] nuts. you aren't even intelligent enough to cash in on a sure thing.
September 6, 2006: Perez says "this competitor" whose "name you will soon know" has no respect for other researchers.
September 9, 2006: Loren Coleman receives a new email, which says, "loren you fool! &#8230;you were given a once in a lifetime chance to see a live one? you passed up a killer offer&#8230; the&#8230;captured&#8230;bigfoot&#8230; sold..to a mystery bidder for 17 million. you could of had 1.7 mil! anyway, the body of an adult is buried on the northermost banks of the royal river. wanna go a diggin'?"
Is this merely a new "captive Bigfoot" story from you know who?

Commenters have assumed using a rollbar to restrict the movement of the baby Bigfoot would have exposed the creature to being seen by the public, but some rollbars are inside of vehicles.

http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/17-million/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Explorer hopes plaster cast will raise funds to search for Bigfoot *
By Sebastien Berger in Lukut
(Filed: 10/10/2006)

In the jungle of southern Malaysia, where legends of a giant man-ape echo along with the calls of forest wildlife, a plaster cast of a huge footprint is precious evidence.

Syed Abdullah Alattas, the founder of Paranormal Seekers Malaysia, found the footprint outside Lukut, in Johor.

advertisementBut it is difficult to raise enough cash to help prove the existence of a creature unknown to science and Mr Abdullah has put his best asset up for sale. A private museum in America offered $50,000 (£27,000) for the cast, complete with five toes.

"We need equipment and material for our paranormal investigations and research but we have no funding nor aid from the government," he said. "Therefore we are forced to put the cast up for sale."

The search for Bigfoot has special resonance in Malaysia. "In Malaysia there are different ways of thinking about how the world works and some of them are supernatural," said Eric Thompson, the assistant professor of sociology at the National University of Singapore.

"Belief in ghosts is pretty prevalent," he said, with several types said to exist, including the pontianak, a vampire that can take various forms, and the orang minyak, which attacks people in their homes but can be warded off with a type of yellow bamboo.

Unusually, the Bigfoot is widely believed to be a physical animal, rather than a supernatural one, and the inhabitants of Lukut are convinced it exists.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Bigfoot studies render professor an outcast*

*Bigfoot studies render professor an outcast*

Peers are embarassed by Idaho professor's 'pseudo-academic' pursuits
By Jesse Harlan Alderman
The Associated Press
Updated: 4:06 p.m. ET Nov 3, 2006

POCATELLO, Idaho - Jeffrey Meldrum holds a Ph.D. in anatomical sciences and is a tenured professor of anatomy at Idaho State University.

He is also one of the world's foremost authorities on Bigfoot, the mythical smelly ape-man of the Northwest woods. And Meldrum firmly believes the lumbering, shaggy brute exists.

That makes him an outcast - a solitary, Sasquatch-like figure himself - on the 12,700-student campus, where many scientists are embarrassed by what they call Meldrum's "pseudo-academic" pursuits and have called on the university to review his work with an eye toward revoking his tenure. One physics professor, D.P. Wells, wonders whether Meldrum plans to research Santa Claus, too.

Meldrum, 48, spends most of his days in his laboratory in the Life Sciences Building, analyzing more than 200 jumbo plaster casts of what he contends are Bigfoot footprints.

For the past 10 years, he has added his scholarly sounding research to a field full of sham videos and supermarket tabloid exposes. And he is convinced he has produced a body of evidence that proves there is a Bigfoot.

"It used to be you went to a bookstore and asked for a book on Bigfoot and you'd be directed to the occult section, right between the Bermuda Triangle and UFOs," Meldrum said. "Now you can find some in the natural science section."

Martin Hackworth, a senior lecturer in the physics department, called Meldrum's research a "joke."

"Do I cringe when I see the Discovery Channel and I see Idaho State University, Jeff Meldrum? Yes, I do," Hackworth said. "He believes he's taken up the cause of people who have been shut out by the scientific community. He's lionized there. He's worshipped. He walks on water. It's embarrassing."

John Kijinski, dean of arts and sciences, said there have been "grumblings" about Meldrum's tenure, but no formal request for a review.

"He's a bona fide scientist," Kijinski said. "I think he helps this university. He provides a form of open discussion and dissenting viewpoints that may not be popular with the scientific community, but that's what academics all about."

On campus, Meldrum - himself a hulking figure, with a mop of brown hair, a bristly silver mustache, and a black T-shirt with a silhouette of a hunchbacked, lurking Bigfoot - gets funny looks and the silent treatment from other scientists, and is not invited to share coffee with the other science professors.

Over the summer, more than 30 professors signed a petition criticizing the university for hosting a Bigfoot symposium where Meldrum was the keynote speaker.

He pays for his research with a $30,000 donation from a Bigfoot believer.

Still, Meldrum has a distinguished supporter in Jane Goodall, the world-famous authority on African chimpanzees. Her blurb on the jacket of Meldrum's new book, "Sasquatch: Legend Meets Science," lauds him for bringing "a much-needed level of scientific analysis" to the Bigfoot debate.

"As a scientist, she's very curious and she keeps an open mind," said Goodall spokeswoman Nona Gandelman. "She's fascinated by it."

Bigfoot is sort of the Loch Ness Monster of the Pacific Northwest. The legend dates back centuries. Indian folklore includes murmurs of a man-ape that roams the hidden hollows. Sasquatch is a Salish Indian word meaning woodland wildman.

Newspapers began recording sightings of Bigfoot in the backwoods during the 1920s. But skeptics have challenged the accounts, and practical jokers have staged elaborate hoaxes, including grainy film footage of someone in a monkey suit and phony footprints stamped into the ground with giant molded feet.

Meldrum said it was a decade ago in Walla Walla, Wash., that he first discovered flat 15-inch footprints in the woods. He said he thought initially that they were a hoax, but noticed locked joints and a narrow arch - traits he came to believe could only belong to Bigfoot.

"That's what set the hook," Meldrum said. "I resolved at this point, this was a question I'd get to the bottom of."

When not in the lab, he loads his Chevy Suburban with tents and forensic gear and heads for the woods of Washington state and Northern California, where he has collected what he says are footprints, hair and feces from the ape-man. He tests hair samples and uses physics to produce charts that purport to show how Bigfoot would walk.

Meldrum wonders aloud how much longer he will be on the faculty. But he said he also dreams of one day bringing back a bone or a tooth or some skin, and silencing the "stuffy academics."
"Is the theory of exploration dead?" he asked. "I'm not out to proselytize that Bigfoot exists. I place legend under scrutiny and my conclusion is, absolutely, Bigfoot exists."
© 2006 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

URL: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15548356/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Wisconsin Boys Say They Saw Bigfoot*

*Wisconsin Boys Say They Saw Bigfoot*
Rhonda Erskine, Online Content Producer 
Last Updated: 11/16/2006 1:45:13 PM

Is it Bigfoot or some other mysterious creature? Whatever it is, it seems to be on the move. Last week there was a sighting in Washington County. Now, he's been spotted in Waukesha County. As Courtney Gerrish explains, the description is the same, a seven-foot tall hairy "monster."

David and Dillon were out jumping on the trampoline a week ago Sunday when they saw something scary. "We saw just a hairy monster on the corner of the woods. I saw it leaning on a tree." "The trampoline is just about 110 yards from the edge of the woods."

The two friends walked us back to the exact spot they believe they saw Bigfoot. "I was pretty scared when I saw that." David Radeztsky's mom brushed the boy's off.

"What was your initial response? I said oh that's nice, just trying to be a good mother but not believing it." Five days later she heard about the sighting in Washington County. "Then I saw your newscast and I thought that was interesting because it's not too far from Holy Hill where we live. If Bigfoot was in the area maybe he did stop by our backyard."

David and Dillon are sticking to their story

"I think that he was in the Wisconsin and that he is real" The parents would like to know what they saw especially if it's a wild animal. A group out of Florida that investigates Bigfoot sightings is coming to Washington County this week to check out the Bigfoot story.


----------



## grapegrl

Yikes...Bigfoot scares me almost as bad as aliens.

*shudders*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Bigfoot on campus*

http://www.standeyo.com/NEWS/06_Weird/061211.bigfoot.html


----------



## Anachronism

**** those people, I say let the guy hunt for bigfoot. There is more evidence of a Bigfoot than there is of a WMD in Iraq so more power to him.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Johor Bigfoot - A hoax ?*

*Bigfoot? It's all a big lie*
16 Dec 2006
Eileen Ng

KUALA LUMPUR: The Johor Bigfoot is a hoax. This is the view of the Natural Resources and Environment Ministry, which said there was no concrete evidence to back up the creature's existence. However, the ministry's stand has not gone down well with the Johor state government which is keeping an open mind on the matter.

The ministry's parliamentary secretary, Datuk Sazmi Miah, said no droppings or hair of the creature had ever been found. He said the state Wildlife Department had been monitoring the jungles of Johor for the past 40 years and there was no firm evidence to prove the creature's existence.

Remote-sensing cameras were also set up in the jungles a few years ago to capture animals' movements and, so far, the only sightings were of known animals. "If there's truly a Bigfoot, there would have been firm evidence of its existence or the cameras would have captured its image or movements," he told the New Straits Times.

He believed the hoax was perpetrated by certain quarters to generate interest among foreign scientists who were interested in obtaining the jungle's lush flora and fauna. To a question, Sazmi said eyewitnesses, who claimed to have seen the creature, could have mistaken an ape (mawas) or sun bear for a Bigfoot.

"To date, the evidence has been a so-called footprint. "Don't tell me that the creature walked on one leg? That's not possible," he scoffed. Meanwhile, Johor's Tourism and Environment Committee chairman Freddie Long said the state government was keeping an open mind over the creature's existence.

"No one can simply dismiss its existence. "Our jungles are 248 million years old with numerous species yet to be discovered. "How could he (Sazmi) make such a sweeping statement?" said the irate Long.

He said the creature's existence needed some time to be verified. "We are very keen to pursue this and welcome researchers and scientists to contact us on their investigations into the Johor Bigfoot." He pointed out that the Loch Ness monster in Scotland had never been proven, but that did not prevent droves of tourists from trying to catch a glimpse of the creature.

"Similarly, with the Johor Bigfoot, it has created a lot of interest and we have seen an influx of tourists coming in."


----------



## skullboy

*Top 10 Bigfoot Stories Of The Year.*

http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/top-10-bf-2006/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool. I love Bigfoot stories. I asked my mother in law to bring me a Canadain one for Christmas.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Bigfoot lives among us*

*Shadowing Bigfoot: "When you see something like that, it's not really a question of do they exist, but what are they?"*
By Mark Baker
The Register-Guard
Published: Sunday, December 17, 2006

He not only exists, he is living among us......

http://www.registerguard.com/news/2006/12/17/ol.bigfoot.1217.p1.php?section=oregonlife


----------



## Sinister

Didn't have to read much of this before I was bursting out laughing thinking about that excellent Geico commercial with the cavemen dressed in expensive clothes ordering exotic dishes. Oh, and some of the people who lived in the same part of Florida I did.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*More Skunk Ape fun*

*Chasing the elusive Skunk Ape*
FIU film students have combed the Everglades in search of the legendary Skunk Ape.
By CURTIS MORGAN
[email protected]

The scene: the Everglades, mysterious in the darkness.

Four college kids, armed only with a night-vision camera, trudge through a palmetto thicket, guided by a snake-booted man who claims to have had multiple encounters with the state's most elusive creature. They seek a half-man, half-simian, fully reeking legend known as the Skunk Ape. A curious rustling draws them closer. Nervous patter. Closer. What is making those sounds? Closer. Suddenly, a blinding flash, screams and . . . .

This is not some cheesy monster movie. It's the real experience of Florida International University film students who spent months on the trail of one of the shaggiest tales in folklore -- the Skunk Ape, a k a Florida's Bigfoot.
What they found in Footprints, a brisk and engaging documentary completed last month for a class project, won't rewrite anthropology texts.

Turns out that unsettling flash came from an automatic camera set up by their guide to record what a skeptical world still awaits -- ironclad evidence of the existence of the Skunk Ape, Yeti, Sasquatch and other hulking, hairy relations. ''We looked and we looked and, of course, we didn't find anything. We came to the conclusion that it's a myth,'' said Romy Santana, one of eight seniors who teamed on the film.

NO PUT-DOWNS

And yet after much digging, talks with claimed witnesses, interviews with scholars of Bigfoot lore and other experts, they're not dismissing every believer as hoaxer or wacko either.

''There are a lot of things going on in the Everglades, a lot of reports of smells and sightings and a whole bunch of things,'' Santana said. ``Who are we to say because we didn't see it, it doesn't exist? Maybe there is something out there.'' At least in the public imagination. Several websites about ''cryptozoology'' -- that being the study of supernatural creatures -- chronicle steady sightings.

Most recently, there was 2004's Green Swamp Ape episode in the Panhandle and the mysterious, much-analyzed Port Myakka photos of 2000 depicting an orangutanish beast hunkered behind saw palmetto. In 1997, a flurry of reports emerged from the Big Cypress National Preserve, including a supposed sighting by a busload of British tourists.

In the 1970s, the infamous Green Chimp apparently stalked south Broward County. A decade earlier, rumors circulated about a Bigfoot in Everglades National Park, possibly held under government guard. Still, the students -- Santana, Kallie Burke, Kirmaya Cevallos, Maria Delgado, Claudia Echeverria, Juan Carlos Gonzalez, Lino La Rosa and Luis Vale -- confessed to knowing squat about Sasquatch when they started.

The project began when Bert Delgado, an associate professor of film at FIU, teamed them for a final test before graduating -- make a movie, anything from a music video or a thriller to a documentary. In a brainstorming session, Cevallos brought up a beast she had once seen on TV, a story that stuck in her mind.

''It just caught my attention about the Everglades, about how huge it really is and how little I knew about it,'' Cevallos said. `It's a myth you always think about.'' It offered an entertaining mix of mystery, history and nature. Plus, for students with a lean budget (ultimately, about $700), the story had the practical benefit of providing a beautiful and absolutely free scenic backdrop.
What they wound up putting together looks as slick as much of what airs on cable. They filmed on location in the Everglades and Big Cypress. Vale even managed to sweet-talk a helicopter business into a free flight over the Glades.

NO APE SUITS

Though at less than 15 minutes, it's shorter than professional features produced in the past, including episodes of the In Search Of and Unsolved Mysteries series, Footprints covers a lot of ground and never stumbles into spoof or hype. Nobody, for instance, shows up in an ape suit in the few ''re-created'' sightings.

''The topic really surprised me,'' said Professor Delgado, who gave a thumbs-up that echoed reviews from friends and fellow students. ``They were really interested in this thing, and they went after it. To me, it was very appealing.''
Though it uncovers nothing shocking, the film features interviews with both notable and notorious Skunk Ape authorities, who offer thoughtful and sometimes surprising ruminations on the phenomenon.

There's David Shealy, tireless promoter and proprietor of a Skunk-Ape theme campground in tiny Ochopee on the Tamiami Trail, who guided them on that semi-scary walk. There's Scott Marlowe, a cryptozoologist who recounts the eerie feeling of a Skunk Ape staring at him in woody outskirts of Orlando.
And Loren Coleman, perhaps the foremost cryptozoologist and author of Bigfoot books, including a field guide describing five types going by about 500 different names.

Coleman, based in Maine, said he has spent years sifting through reports and dismisses perhaps 80 percent of them as hoaxes or misidentification. ''Being a cryptozoologist doesn't mean you just openly, hook, line and sinker, take everything in,'' he said. But tossing those aside, there's enough hair, prints and reliable reports that ``I accept right now that there seems to be an abundance of evidence that the Skunk Ape exists.''

One well-respected South Florida anthropologist -- Bob Carr, executive director of the Archaeological and Historical Conservancy in Davie and a man who helped uncover and preserve the Miami Circle -- won't go that far.

But Carr, long fascinated by the sociology and psychology behind Bigfoot, would ''never eliminate the possibility'' of something like a Skunk Ape. He has interviewed credible witnesses himself, he said, and seen reputed hair, footprints and a lot of collected material to support a hoary myth.

`A COMPLEX ANSWER'

'If you tried to pin me down, I'd have to say, `Well, there is no proof that the creature exists,' '' he said. But, ``It's a complex answer, and it doesn't fall easily into saying yes or no.''

Carr and Ron Magill, Metrozoo's director of communications, are the film's voices of logic and skepticism. Magill points out the utter absence of verifiable evidence: no body or clear photo after a century of sighting. No conclusive DNA tests on dung or hair. And with so few, just where are Bigfoot babies coming from, anyway?

''I'm one of those people who want to believe the thing exists,'' Magill said. ``It would be one of the greatest discoveries of the millennium.''


----------



## RAXL

*Bigfoot found!!!*

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,402882,00.html


----------



## Terrormaster

Fingers crossed this mystery will be settled. But my inner-skeptic has three words:

Fox, Alien, Autopsy

-TM


----------



## Dark Lord

I bet it's Homer Simpson........... run amuck again ! :googly:


----------



## Fetch

Here's a link to the pic:

http://www.cryptomundo.com/wp-content/uploads/thawed-creature-in-freezer11.jpg

I'm skeptical, but what if...?


----------



## Terrormaster

Looks like they might have gotten /dotted, server kept timing out. Now the page comes up but is blank. Anyone got a copy of the pics they can PM me? I'm afraid if we post it here we'll get slammed with requests.

-TM


----------



## Fetch

Check your PMs, TM.


----------



## pyro

???????????? - i dont know


----------



## Terrormaster

Thanks Fetch...

It does sorta look like that costume. I've got a bad feeling it's gonna "mysteriously disappear" before any conclusive evidence, thus leaving it a mystery still. Either that or it was some dude in the woods in a costume that had an unfortunate accident and they just haven't taken the costume off yet.

Awaits Friday...

-TM


----------



## 1031fan

thats crazy - i really do hope its for real. can you PM me with the picture as well? im curious. thanks!


----------



## Bloodhound

This is not the first time a Bigfoot body has been claimed to have been found. A man named Tom Biscardi, founder of something called the Great American Bigfoot Research Organization, once claimed he had captured a Bigfoot. On Aug. 19, 2005, Biscardi appeared on the radio show "Coast to Coast with George Noory." Biscardi claimed his group had captured a Bigfoot a week earlier, a male beast that weighed over 400 pounds and stood 8-feet tall. He said he would be presenting photos of it several days later. It turned out to be a hoax. 


Interestingly, Biscardi is also involved in the new Bigfoot body discovery. 


Speaking on behalf of the Georgia men this week, Biscardi said, "Extensive scientific studies will be done on the body by a team of scientists including a molecular biologist, an anthropologist, a paleontologist and other scientists over the next few months at an undisclosed location" under armed guard. 


If it all sounds very cloak-and-dagger, it is. Unnamed experts? Undisclosed location? Sounds more like "The X-Files" than real science.


----------



## Terrormaster

Like I said earlier ... FOX -- ALIEN -- AUTOPSY

IMNSHO, Fox shot their credibility back in the 90's with the above referenced hoax.

-TM


----------



## Night Owl

Somebody should take the monkey mask off that poor Blackbear and bury it. Geez.


----------



## Tyler

Any chance you could PM me a pic, I wanna see this thing!


----------



## Terrormaster

Tyler, see my avatar... Actually the site was up this morning (albeit a bit slow) so you should be able to see it there. NM - just checked, still getting hit hard. The same pics can be found here too: http://www.inquisitr.com/2357/has-bigfoot-been-found/

I think maybe he ate too much Jack Links Beef Jerky.

-TM


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Keep us informed of anything new on this! I love cryptozoology!


----------



## GothicCandle

Fetch said:


> Here's a link to the pic:
> 
> http://www.cryptomundo.com/wp-content/uploads/thawed-creature-in-freezer11.jpg
> 
> I'm skeptical, but what if...?


link don't work for me!!! waa, i want to see the picture.


----------



## dave the dead

How sad to see such a noble beast crammed into that freezer. No room left for popsicles.:eekin:


----------



## Terrormaster

Ok nobody has said this yet so....

I think Bigfoot Nuked the Fridge!

@GC - try this link for the picture http://www.inquisitr.com/2357/has-bigfoot-been-found/

Although the original link compared the face to a known BF costume - damn good match.

-TM


----------



## Dr Morbius

Link is dead...or page is overwhelmed

here's the pic I got before my computer froze


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Here it is with gamma correction. Note the tongue out:









A close up of the head:










and the costume mentioned:









sold by horrordome for $550 http://thehorrordome.com/HDSHOPPINGPROPS/HDSHOPPINGNIGHTTERRORS.htm


----------



## Terrormaster

Nice work SI!

-TM


----------



## slightlymad

I want to Believe

Watch it turn out to be some poor drunk fool lost in the woods or Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## pyro

its on the news ----???? http://www.comcast.net/data/fan/htm...eadline&config=/config/common/fan/default.xml


----------



## Fetch

Here's another link to the pic, including a closer look at the head:

http://www.coasttocoastam.com/gen/page2689.html?theme=light

The head doesn't bother me as much as its fur... looks like artificial "craft fur" to me. But maybe that's just the way the light is hitting it.

And I agree with Bloodhound. I heard the Coast to Coast show with that Biscardi character. The fact that he's even involved with this makes it suspicious.


----------



## Night Owl

Personally, I say hoax all the way... And considering I live in Northwestern GA around some very wooded areas, it damn well better be!  *gulp*


----------



## Terrormaster

Well today's the day they are supposedly doing the press conference. My money is on the body mysteriously vanishing.

-TM


----------



## midnight_moon

It's my wife!!! Run everybody!! 
Don't wake her up!!


----------



## midnight_moon

Hey, I found a CNN video of this.

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=9297781&ch=4226713&src=news


----------



## Terrormaster

"What's the matter with you Gus? Every year you come over and set my backyard on fire and your wife rips up my staircase. I know where you met your wife... You didn't meet your wife on a camping trip, your wife's a Bigfoot Gus. You shaved her down and taught her to speak. Take your goony goo-goo wife get the hell out of my house gus!"






(for those who haven't watched Eddy Murphy's Delirious act here's an NSFW warning - he's vulgar click on the link at your own risk)

Anyone watch the CNN vid? Skeptic radar is pinging loud - according to the guy they interviewed the body will NOT be on display at the press conference this afternoon, only photos - something smells and I'm positive it's because Bigfoot Nuked the Fridge!

-TM


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Can't do a dna test on a costume. So is there really a conference or is that just hype?
Certainly, there would be an autopsy if it isn't a costume not just hair samples taken.

Contraband gorilla?
Costume?
******* hybrid? 

You be the judge. LOL!


----------



## GothicCandle

why only one picture? if i found big foot i would be taking a thousand!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The press conference was the 2 people who made the claim. 
There is no dna evidence. They claim they didn't know who to call. Go figure.

Hello....there is a University there.


----------



## Terrormaster

WOw, just the two guys with the same picture? This is really getting fishy.

EDIT: Here's the link to the FoxNews coverage of the "supposed" Press Conference:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,404805,00.html

-TM


----------



## dave the dead

This is just too much...real or not. There is just some ultimate lure to the unexplained deep in our subconcious that makes these types of things irresistable....can't wait for more on this story.


----------



## pyro

terrormaster -i love that skit -everytime i hear BIGFOOT - i think of that


----------



## Fetch

Wow...turns out it's a hu-possum:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080815/ts_nm/bigfoot_dc_2

Maybe it's just playing dead?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well guys, I'm about as gullible as the next person, and I WANT to believe,...

... but even this has gotten to the point where now I'm dubious.  [sigh]


----------



## Terrormaster

pyro said:


> terrormaster -i love that skit -everytime i hear BIGFOOT - i think of that


Ya me too... That's back when Murphy was actually funny.

-TM


----------



## midnight_moon

I love that skit too! 
So it looks like the Bigfoot story was just a hoax.
Looks like it was just a costume, and grandmas false teeth!



pyro said:


> terrormaster -i love that skit -everytime i hear BIGFOOT - i think of that


----------



## Night Owl

It's pretty bad when even the local paper in Clayton County rips 'em a new one.

http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/clayton-news/


----------



## Spookkid

Sickie Ickie said:


> Well guys, I'm about as gullible as the next person, and I WANT to believe,...
> 
> ... but even this has gotten to the point where now I'm dubious.  [sigh]


Me two, I still kinda believe this. I mean, the Opossum DNA could be from Bigfoot's last lunch, or something. Am I right?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Not if the DNA was taken from the fur on his body. Otherwise most of my DNA would be pizza! LOL


----------



## midnight_moon

and beer! 



Sickie Ickie said:


> Not if the DNA was taken from the fur on his body. Otherwise most of my DNA would be pizza! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes this quite ended up the bust, didn't it?


----------



## Spanky

Maybe the Hendersons couldn't afford beef anymore, and well, Harry just wasn't the extended family member he thought he was.


----------



## Night Owl

Rubber suit, ya'll. Well, what do ya' know?

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,406101,00.html


----------



## midnight_moon

I do know this.....
Grandma wants her false teeth back!


----------



## Night Owl

HAH! 

Forget Grandma... Some Possum wants his guts back


----------



## pyro

wow i cant believe what i saw today............


----------



## Dark Lord

I still think it's Homer Simpson !


----------



## midnight_moon

I saw my first robin today!
I don't get out much...........



pyro said:


> wow i cant believe what i saw today............


----------



## skeletonowl

man that was a interesting story though. My friends came back from Georgia and told me about the Bigfoot. It happened when they were there, they must have been creeped!


----------



## Evil Eyes

Another embarrassment for Georgia! When I saw them on TV they just looked like the stereotypical southerner. I've lived here for 16 years now but I am NOT a southerner by any means. Grew up in Chicagoland and will always be a midwesterner even though I'm forced to live here. And to think that one of these guys was a police officer! Did they even think about what would happen when they were found out? Looks like they were paid a great sum of money for this and now they took off. No one knows where they are but again, idiots, do you think you can hide forever and never be found? You morons!


----------



## Fetch

http://www.coasttocoastam.com/gen/page2698.html?theme=light

Mmmm...possum.


----------



## Night Owl

I hear ya' Evil Eyes. It is embarrassing, but let's face facts. Stupidity is more than tenacious enough to cross over those "Southern" boundaries right on up into the heart of the midwest and beyond, so don't feel bad for living down here. I mean, damn... You could've ended up in California. (that was a joke, ya'll)


----------



## Night Owl

Oh... and a note to Tom Biscardi: I have a _bonified_ Chupacabra chained up in my backyard, and I'd be willing to part with it for the newly discounted, low, low price of $49,500. Just puttin' that out there. Let's do lunch? (Your treat)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey Night Owl, I heard your sibling recently became missing...and what's with this costume receipt I found in your pocket?


----------



## Night Owl

Hey! How did you find out that my brother is a hairy, beady-eyed, blood sucking killer of goats... and quit rummaging through my pockets!


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Here in No. NM, we have a Legend that tells of Ancient Elders, considered Sacred, as they were so Large, called the Giant People.
That they helped establish the Pueblo Communities here in the Southwestern USA.
They are the Ancestors of the Taos Pueblo People and of many of the Tribes today.
They are reputed here to be Relations of the modern Legendary "Bigfoot."
Here, the Bigfoot Creatures are Revered and Protected as Wise Elders.
This was told to me by a Musician Friend that is Taos Pueblo Indian.
This was told to him by his Elders.
I will one day pass this tale to future generations.


----------



## TearyThunder

Hurry! You can buy him on ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250305207279


----------



## Tyler

Someones gonna pay that much cash for a bigfoot costume?!?!?! come on!


----------



## joker

Holy crap, I'm skipping next haunting season to capture the abominable snowman, the lotness monster, or some other mystical creature just so that it turns out to be a hoax and I can make a fortune off a prop


----------



## claymud

Luckly I doubt everything I see in the media about bigfoot and UFO's. It's more a shock thing to peak peoples interest and does nothing but degrades the science.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Final bid on the bigfoot prop was $250,283.00, and included a press appearance with the former hoaxters and you.


----------



## RAXL

But, will they actually show up?


----------



## chisox100

Bigfoot in Georgia?
Not happening no wilderness left. Northern Canada if anything.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Photo of backyard Bigfoot*

Seems like a bear to me but............

http://www.wlwt.com/news/20788899/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

When was the last time you were in Kentucky, JT?

My boss has one of those cameras on his property near a corn feeder. He's captured *****, deer, wild turkeys, squirrels, the neighbor kids, and black bears on film (or. more accurately, on "chip"), but no Bigfoot yet.


----------



## Spooky1

Almost looks more like a big black bird on the wing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Almost looks more like a big black bird on the wing.


Good possibility - the "arms" look more winglike, so it could be one of those big vultures taking off.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I LOVE this quote:

"His wife took the photo to a wildlife expert on black bears, who said that whatever it was, it was fur-covered."

Leave it to the experts......:googly:


----------



## Spooklights

I suppose these folks are nervous while taking these bigfoot pictures, but don't you wish just ONE would come out clear?


----------



## mattjfishman

Well, that picture was taken with one of those cameras that you strap to a tree, etc and leave it for a while.


----------



## scareme

Are there bears in every state? I'd really like to move to a state without bears. I hate bears.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Are there bears in every state? I'd really like to move to a state without bears. I hate bears.


Stay out of Chicago, then


----------



## dollita

it's time we gave bigfoot a rest. mhaha looks like a bear to me too.

life was so much easier when stars were still just the holes to heaven.

people come up with the weirdest stuff, goat-human born in africa? and that apparent alien in a trap that's all over MSN but is CLEARLY a monkey. how many people are dumb enough to fall for that, i mean, really?!


----------



## Bone Dancer

You would think a camera strapped to a tree could take a clear picture. The shutter speed of that camera must be really slow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My boss has one of those cameras, which he set up on a stand near his feeder. I believe he has it set to take three pictures in a row, the first shot being triggered by movement. The pictures it takes are typically of excellent quality, although fast movement can be blurred.

He got some great shots of a black bear climbing the feeder recently. He also got one of a wild turkey standing tall facing the camera as if it knew it was being photographed (the shutter makes a clicking sound when it fires, so he probably did know:.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*"Bigfoot" caught on film*

 Uhm, ok then.

http://www.twincities.com/ci_13968657?src=yahoohome&nclick_check=1


----------



## RoxyBlue

My first thought as soon as I saw the picture was "hunter wearing long pants and coat". Or a HauntForum member


----------



## fick209

Yeah my dad thought he captured Big Foot a couple years ago on his motion camera at hunting land...until he realized I couldn't keep a straight face when he was showing me the pics, after a week of him showing EVERYONE the pics, I finally confessed that it was me in a gorilla suit Best prank I ever pulled on him.


----------



## nixie

While I'm open-minded about these things, that picture just looks like a guy in a snowsuit to me. 
fick- that's great! lmao!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was right - it WAS a HauntForum member! Fick, you trickster, you!


----------



## fick209

The Star Tribune ran this story yesterday and it was a black and white photo which was MUCH more believable...the picture with this story looks like a dark blue insulated rain suit to me.
Even at 5'3", I made a more believable Big Foot than this guy, my opinion


----------



## Terrormaster

2 words: Bigfood; Fridge. 

Nuff said.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I think we all agree. Blue insulated suit.

I don't get why they bothered to do a story on this.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Someday they may find evidence...but it isn't now.


----------



## morbidmike

I want to meet big foot face to face wouldnt that be cool??? then I'd shoot him and strap him to the hood of my 87 Yugo and drive around with him


----------



## joker

If big foot existed wouldn't there be physical evidence found in the surrounding area? Maybe something in the way of oh I dunno big TURDS?!?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

ewwwwwwww


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Really, there are many reports of a "Bigfoot" type creature in the Mountains above my home.
The Native Pueblo Elders told me just in this last week or two of what they have witnessed.
Someday, I will get a Photo or even go to Investigate the claims and see if anything turns up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Bigfoot Thread*

Post all Bigfoot and Sasquatch stories and sightings here!

Here's one about a homeless couple who called 911 to report a Bigfoot sighting.

6'3"? Big deal lol........

http://www.kfgo.com/regionalnews_Detail.php?ID=10846


----------



## BackYardHaunter

> I've lived in the woods six years.


 that made me lol


----------



## nixie

Well, that settles it then... lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd scream after eating a whole deer carcass, too.


----------



## Papa Bones

Deer carcass- it's what's for dinner!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sighting of a Bigfoot in Maine:

http://www.wgme.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wgme_vid_2754.shtml


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's some info regarding skunk ape sightings

http://valdostadailytimes.com/bigstory/x537291777/In-search-of-the-skunk-ape


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Seems Minnesota's the place to be to catch a glimpse of a Bigfoot....

http://ksax.com/article/stories/S1566237.shtml?cat=10230


----------



## Bascombe

Uh, when I was fourteen years old, I saw a bigfoot in West Yellowstone, Montana. Nearly wet myself


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bascombe said:


> Uh, when I was fourteen years old, I saw a bigfoot in West Yellowstone, Montana. Nearly wet myself


Really? What happened?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bigfoot researcher Billy Willard believes he is "on the verge of proving the existence of Bigfoot once and for all."

http://www.boston.com/news/science/...f_sasquatch_in_va_claims_14_sightings/?page=1


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bigfoot researcher Michael Greene has released a new Bigfoot vid -

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2010/06/prweb4079494.htm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's an eye witness account from NC where the creature is described as "10 feet tall, with a long beard and yellowish-blond hair&#8230;and six fingers on each hand."

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2010/06/15/1502384/cleveland-co-man-reports-bigfoot.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

New Bigfoot film from Kansas

http://news.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474979614186


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Mom and Dad were playing a joke on the kids in that one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool article about Jersey's Big Red Eye

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/08/as_bigfoot_sasquatch_or_njs_bi.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, red eyes...NJ/PA Make'n'Takes....coincidence?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Johnny Thunder said:


> Here's an eye witness account from NC where the creature is described as "10 feet tall, with a long beard and yellowish-blond hair&#8230;and six fingers on each hand."
> 
> http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2010/06/15/1502384/cleveland-co-man-reports-bigfoot.html


Six fingers? Was he being followed by a Spaniard saying "You Killed My Father, Prepare to Die!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Top 10 Bigfoot clips.

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2013/01/28/proof-bigfootgroup-releases-top-10-filmed-encounters/


----------



## MorbidFun

According to the clip 30% of people think Bigfoot is real


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Keep it Squatchie, ya'll!
(No kidding though, my best friend's uncle SWEARS he has seen one in New Bern, NC. I am still undecided, but I have heard stories of a Bigfoot riding on a Loch Ness Monster in Scotland, while playing ring toss onto a Unicorn's horn standing on the edge of the water.) I have learned to never say never.....


----------



## MorbidFun

pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:keep it squatchie, ya'll!:d
> (no kidding though, my best friends uncle swears he has seen one in new bern, nc. I am still undecided, but i have heard stories of a bigfoot riding on a loch ness monster in scotland, while playing ring toss onto a unicorn's horn standing on the edge of the water.) i have learned to never say never.....


Was that unicorn standing in water at the edge of the Bermuda Triangle?? LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5

MorbidFun said:


> Was that unicorn standing in water at the edge of the Bermuda Triangle?? LOL


:jol:OMG!! You heard the same story?!


----------



## Lunatic

I have an open mind and want to believe Bigfoot's existence but there isn't a lot of great evidence to date. Now if we're talking the paranormal, there is a mountain of evidence out there supporting it's existence. The show Dead Files with Amy Allen is pretty darn fascinating.

Gotta love that Bobo though.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> I have an open mind and want to believe Bigfoot's existence but there isn't a lot of great evidence to date. Now if we're talking the paranormal, there is a mountain of evidence out there supporting it's existence. The show Dead Files with Amy Allen is pretty darn fascinating.
> 
> Gotta love that Bobo though.


:jol:Oh I agree Lunatic! I always love the idea of a Bigfoot...and a Loch Ness Monster....but the paranormal? That is factual...too many times it has been witnessed..and I have myself seen "other not of this world beings".....I will have to watch the Dead Files..thanks for the suggestion.


----------

